# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  سيارة تحية عسكرية المفضلة

## تحية عسكريه



----------


## النورس الحزين

[align=center] 
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

والله طلع عليك زوووووووووووووووء
بجنن
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center] 
> ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> والله طلع عليك زوووووووووووووووء
> بجنن
> [/align]



شو اعجبتك مقدمة وهي وصاحبها تحت أمرك ولو

----------


## دمعة فرح

كلهم حلوين بس هاي اكتر وحده بتجنن...........

----------


## ابو عوده

يا ريت كلهم عندي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> كلهم حلوين بس هاي اكتر وحده بتجنن...........



عفكرة مجد هي السيارة اعجبني اكثر اشي لونها 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يا ريت كلهم عندي


يا رب يعطينا ويعطيك احسن منها 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


نشالله خير دليله ليش بتضحكي نشالله تظلي مبسوطة عطول

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


لا هيك كتير اميرة المنتدى منورة موضوعي يا اهلا وسهلا 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## النورس الحزين

تسلم يا اجمل تحية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> تسلم يا اجمل تحية


الله يسلمك يا احلى نورس بالكون .  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

> نشالله خير دليله ليش بتضحكي نشالله تظلي مبسوطة عطول


ان شاء الله بس حبيت اعمل جولة بسيارة وخجلت اطلب :Cry2: ا :Cry2:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ان شاء الله بس حبيت اعمل جولة بسيارة وخجلت اطلبا


له عيب عرجال على حسابك السيارة وصاحبها شوفير الك اذا بدك بتعرفي تسوقي . 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

بدبر حالي بس يمكن  بعدها ماتعرفها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بدبر حالي بس يمكن  بعدها ماتعرفها



يا حبيبي هدا الخايف منو اعطيكي اياها سيارة ترجعلي خردة . 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> كلهم حلوين بس هاي اكتر وحده بتجنن...........


سعرها اللي بجنن :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## فارس الأحلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


يا هلا بابو العزام عراسي والله . 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


يا هلا بالفارس وعراسي والله 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

بجنن اللي اعطاك يعطينا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بجنن اللي اعطاك يعطينا




شو عاشقة الاحزان شكلوا الكلام مش عاجبك . 

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------

